# Long time lurker/first time poster



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Long time lurker, figured it was about time I actually set up an account!

Researching an upgrade from my Silvia, managed to get through most of the thread on the Elizabeth (!), so it looks like that's where I'll be headed next, in terms of a new machine.

Thanks for having me along.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## stassinari (Feb 25, 2018)

Welcome! I have I recently purchased the Elizabeth, after an amount of research I am (not!) ashamed of.

If you have questions for a new owner I'm here!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome Emma I hope the upgrade goes to your liking 👍


----------

